# I can't believe..



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

...that I'm thinking about getting a trailer. I've been looking at PPLmotorhomes.com. I usually pick one of theirs, then go to the manufacturers website to check specs and construction. I'm pretty sure I want aluminum frame. I'm thinking 24-28ft tongue pull. Pulling with a 3/4 ton gasser. Would like to keep it under 6,000 pounds. 2005 or newer.
A couple of questions:
Any brand to absolutely stay away from? 
Any other dealer around Houston that has clean late models that you recommend?


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Couple of things, if you are new to this do a very thorough inspection of the trailer. You don't want to inherit another person's problems. On the flip side, buying used is good because most of the bugs (that all new trailers will have) have been worked out.

PPL is a consignment place and their prices are negotiable. There is a preset window of a price that they are allowed to sell the trailer at. For instance, we just used PPL to sell our trailer. The window we agreed upon with PPL was anywhere from 9k-11k sale price. We ended up getting 10k.


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

You're doing it right. Do your homework. There are forums for just about every mfg. and owners will be the best indicator of problems with quality or defects. PPL is a very good resource to touch the product. They also have a good inspection service. Also, you might want to get opinions on fifth wheels. Much easier to handle and usually more bells and whistles for the buck.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks. I knew PPL was consignment, but thanks for the insight on the price "window". I'll start looking at owners forums too. Good idea. 
We've had a motorhome in the past, I'm just not sure I want to get back in an RV. 
Thought about a 5th wheel, but most I have seen are heavier than I think I want. And, I don't want to give up my truck bed.
This is the kind of trouble that having too much time on your hands gets you!


----------



## sargentmajor (Sep 13, 2012)

Buy used...Holiday Rambler....Cameo....Cardinal....Hitchhiker.....a little pricey but better.


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

We had a forest river manufactured trailer and didn't have one single problem with it. My in laws have one also and zero problems. Our first trailer was made by keystone and it stayed in the shop more than we used it and poor craftsmanship on building it.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

We bought our current camper at PPL. We offered several thousand less than the asking price and they took our offer. When you show up, know what criteria are important to you. We wanted a bunkhouse setup with a slideout. They will give you a listing of every camper in stock and the basic specs on it. They will give you another sheet of paper, a map showing where each unit is located. (they all have numbers taped on them) We looked at the listings and circled the ones that we wanted to look at and then circled them on the map. That way, we could look at all the ones we were interested in without spending all day in the sun criss-crossing that big lot. We started with 14 or so campers and narrowed it to 3. We looked at those again and picked the one we liked most. 

If I had it to do again, and I will eventually, I'd take a hard look at the Sandpipers. Stay away from the Terry Dakotas... we had one before and it wasn't put together very well...soft roof etc. 

Some of those campers look real good online, but when you get there a lot of them are in pretty rough shape. Look underneath too. One looked good inside but I noticed an "I love Galveston" bumper sticker. Looked underneath and the frame was rusting out. Probably spent some time in the sand. Just a guess. They move those campers around with forklifts up there and most of the time they don't bother to fold in the steps. We saw several with the steps all beat up. If you are willing to fix a few things yourself, you can get a deal. 

I bought my 2008 Starwood 30' CKS there and my F-150 had a heck of a time with it. It got squirrely getting it home. I found a great deal on an F-350 dually a week later. Now, I wish I'd have bought a fiver. Like I said, we'll be back up there again eventually. Wanna buy a Starwood bunkhouse?


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Sounds like PPLmotorhomes is the place to purchase a RV/Trailer, but I heard that the service department is terrible..Any information on the Service Department?


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Don't think they are going to fix anything to make a sale... if you want ANYTHING fixed, they will charge you unless the seller agrees to fix it. So, just be ready to buy it or not buy it. Our shower door is a three piece sliding glass affair and one of the rollers was missing. I asked if they could replace the missing roller. He said they could but it would take a week and about $300. I bought the roller at Home Depot for less than $2 and fixed it in about ten minutes. Just look things over really well. Take plenty of time. Once you buy it, it's your baby. Before you sign, make them plug it in and get the fridge and A/C cold. They did it for us.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

sweenyite said:


> Don't think they are going to fix anything to make a sale... if you want ANYTHING fixed, they will charge you unless the seller agrees to fix it. So, just be ready to buy it or not buy it. Our shower door is a three piece sliding glass affair and one of the rollers was missing. I asked if they could replace the missing roller. He said they could but it would take a week and about $300. I bought the roller at Home Depot for less than $2 and fixed it in about ten minutes. Just look things over really well. Take plenty of time. Once you buy it, it's your baby. Before you sign, make them plug it in and get the fridge and A/C cold. They did it for us.


x2, find a PDI checklist online, print it out and take it with you for the inspection. Take a flashlight and look in every nook & cranny for evidence of leaking.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

All good info. Thanks.


----------



## Matagorda Mako (Aug 4, 2011)

If you need a pdi checklist let me know. We use them at work and I will be happy to send you one in an email. 

Mike


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Bought a new Cougar X Lite 5th wheel from Holiday World. Aluminum frame, galvanized roof trusses. Crossing our fingers on build quality. 
The old conundrum: price vs. quality.
Looks OK, but who knows what issues lurk beneath. lol


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

redexpress said:


> Bought a new Cougar X Lite 5th wheel from Holiday World. Aluminum frame, galvanized roof trusses. Crossing our fingers on build quality.
> The old conundrum: price vs. quality.
> Looks OK, but who knows what issues lurk beneath. lol


 Nice campers! Every new RV has a few bugs. Find them and get them taken care of under warranty and then you ought to be set for quite a few years... unless you decide you need to upgrade. It's a sickness with some. At least you are not inheriting someone else's problem child. New is awesome and I hope ya'll enjoy the heck out of it.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Congrats! 

I think we have narrowed it down to a keystone also. hopefully next year we will put the trigger on one.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

If your planning on buying a year from now, which my wife and I are. Save your pennies and buy NEW. Don't settle for other peoples junk. They are selling it for a reason. Get a new one, with warranty. Do your research. Be patient. Just Don't settle. You won't be happy.

With that said, it's your money. Happy camping.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

O yeah we where gonna pull the plug on one at the camping show but decided to hold off and not make a impulse buy without research. 

Def want new unless we can find one a year old.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Dead Wait said:


> Don't settle for other peoples junk. They are selling it for a reason.
> 
> .


Sorry, but that is just not the case with a lot of trailers. We just sold a 5 year old 24'. Why? Only because we needed something a little bigger. Many people sell just so they can upgrade.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Sorry Stinkbait. No offense intended. I guess my used rv searches have just not been very enjoyable. I also went to PPL. Opened the door to many of them. But, that is as far as I got. I could Not get pass the smell. 

So, with that said, I gave up on used.

As you said though, alot of folks are looking to upgrade. Not just selling junk. I stand corrected.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Ours was a new 2013. With the 2014 models on the lot they are wanting to get rid of the 2013. Of course their advertising claims a big discount. I told the salesman their clearance price was about what I would expect to pay on a current year model, with some hard bargaining. We got them down a couple more thousand and made the deal. Same as everywhere else, they gotta know you will walk.


----------



## fishndarts (Feb 21, 2013)

Law Dog said:


> Sounds like PPLmotorhomes is the place to purchase a RV/Trailer, but I heard that the service department is terrible..Any information on the Service Department?


Dues Camping Center in Dickinson


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Dead Wait said:


> Sorry Stinkbait. No offense intended. I guess my used rv searches have just not been very enjoyable. I also went to PPL. Opened the door to many of them. But, that is as far as I got. I could Not get pass the smell.
> 
> So, with that said, I gave up on used.
> 
> As you said though, alot of folks are looking to upgrade. Not just selling junk. I stand corrected.


None taken sir and no harm done. On the flipside though I will agree that for every nice clean used for sale there are probably 2-3 units that are just plain junk.


----------

